# Quiver for bear grizzly?



## richbat (Nov 22, 2008)

assuming it's a one piece bow,i'd go with selway,thunderhorn or eaglesflight. there are many more though. bear did make a spring arm quiver also.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I heard that the Bear quiver was noisy and heavy.


----------



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

I've had the Bear quiver, used it for many years on the bow but ended up converting it to a GFA. All my bow quivers are now Eagles Flights and I absolutely love 'em.

I did not find the Bear (Delta) noisy at all but it was very heavy. Not a good feature in a bow quiver IMO.


----------



## Redneck5544 (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks all


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

SlowBowInMO said:


> I've had the Bear quiver, used it for many years on the bow but ended up converting it to a GFA. All my bow quivers are now Eagles Flights and I absolutely love 'em.
> 
> I did not find the Bear (Delta) noisy at all but it was very heavy. Not a good feature in a bow quiver IMO.


Isn't the hood aluminum or something?


----------



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

Some of the vintage Bear quivers have alloy hoods of some sort, never tried one but I imagine they probably are noisy. I think he's talking about the current Bear bolt on quiver, those are plastic with a very good foam insert. I've never had a peep out of mine. Heavy though...


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Here's the one I'm thinking of. Look at some of the reviews.

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Quivers+Bow+Fred+Bear+Quiver++Custom_c14_s21_p43_i3193_product.html


----------



## wings (Oct 27, 2005)

*quiver*

I shoot the same bow and im looking at getting the mini-boa from 3 rivers archery!!


----------



## Redneck5544 (Jul 17, 2008)

*quiver*

i am looking at the boa bow quiver on three rivers archery it is not over priced like some others are. whould like leather but that runs the price up


----------



## SlowBowInMO (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm Not Ted said:


> Here's the one I'm thinking of. Look at some of the reviews.
> 
> http://www.3riversarchery.com/Quivers+Bow+Fred+Bear+Quiver++Custom_c14_s21_p43_i3193_product.html


That's the one I was referring to also, so we are on the same page. I read the reviews, you're right lots of complaints about noise. That has not been my experience but mine is nearly 15 years old...maybe quality has gone downhill. 

I've not tried the Boa but have heard nothing but positives...but I don't think you can beat an Eagles Flight for the money.


----------



## Redneck5544 (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks


----------

